
Techniques for vertical storytelling - apenwarr
https://www.webtoons.com/en/tiptoon/lozolz/webtoon-editing-tips/viewer?title_no=1268&episode_no=24
======
Aardwolf
First point they say: "story is easy to read on mobile devices" yet they
immediately distract with an annoying "get our app!!!" floater at the bottom
that ruins the experience, and disallow selecting text on mobile so I couldn't
properly quote it here

------
zawerf
I highly recommend Annarasumanara as an example webtoon that takes full
advantage of the vertical format:

[https://www.webtoons.com/en/drama/annarasumanara/ep-1/viewer...](https://www.webtoons.com/en/drama/annarasumanara/ep-1/viewer?title_no=77&episode_no=2)

~~~
nautilus12
Why does the top student have such a weird head?

~~~
arvinsim
Now you will have to read to find out. Checkmate :D

------
k_vi
Cartoon and comics is the other thing I truly love. Its so satisfying to just
space out and get immersed in it.

I've been primarily a consumer but I really wish I could create good art.

------
Hoasi
IMHO screen mode (horizontal) works better for panel to panel comics. Why
wouldn't you take advantage of as much space as you could on mobile devices?

~~~
Aardwolf
Horizontal mode sucks, when enabling auto screen rotation it often rotates
when not wanted from minuscule movements, like when having it near horizontal
or reading in bed. I don't understand why they don't use a schmidt trigger
effect where you have to rotate the phone very much in a direction, or even
shake it, before it rotates, and then keeps your desired rotation more
robustly. Oh and the buttons to enable/disable auto rotation are already too
much effort to bother, too many taps away plus none to switch hor/ver instead
of auto/ver.

~~~
Hoasi
That's a problem with the device indeed. Vertical mode makes no sense for
video and many images-based mediums, like panel to panel comics, should be
better viewed in horizontal mode. A square screen phone would solve this,
maybe?

------
amelius
It says fonts should be 24 pixels tall, but obviously readability then depends
on screen resolution.

~~~
dustinmoorenet
No, it depends on pixels per inch. This is covered in their article a few
"scrolls" down.

------
foota
Many of the comics from the oatmeal are in a vertical format.

------
HugoDaniel
Cool

perhaps we should improve the current state of landing pages with some of
these techniques.

------
matte_black
Anyone done experiments in responsive comic layouts? Reading a vertical comic
on a desktop is a bit unsettling though it works better on an actual mobile
device.

~~~
inteleng
It sure is rich seeing a person who thinks hacking should be punished with
death complain about webcomic layouts.

~~~
matte_black
Not sure what that has to do with anything, I was posing a question.

Maybe it’s time to burn this account, doesn’t seem like it will be useful for
constructive discussion anymore.

~~~
inteleng
Maybe it's time to burn your abominable attitude.

~~~
dang
You've unfortunately posted lots of unsubstantive comments to HN, and here
crossed into personal attack which is even worse, so we've banned this
account. If you don't want to be banned, you're welcome to email
hn@ycombinator.com and give us reason to believe that you'll follow the rules
in the future.

